# Why all the hate on Mike Mentzer?



## RandomBear (Dec 22, 2013)

I often see bodybuilding forums hating on Mike Mentzer, why? Loads of people often hate on his HIT theories and just on him generally saying he's a liar for preaching the HIT method, it doesn't work and he's just some crazy old man and stuff but when we look at Dorian Yates, he didn't receive all the hate like Mentzer did, in fact in most of his training videos people were actually keen to try it out, and Dorian got his HIT methods from Mentzer so why the big contrast? Is there something that Mike Mentzer did that made people hate him?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey RB, first thing you need to do is consider the source of the "hate". Online forums provide an anonymous platform for both the intellectual and the idiot. And honestly only an idiot would spend the time and energy to flame ol Mike RIP. People who see all things as black and white are ignorant and so it is best just to ignore them as they are a dim-a-dozen. They never show progress pics, the never give rational answers and they never last long on a board before they are banned.

Regarding Mike's HIT, it is clear that it was effective. Why? because it provided the few things required of any routine in order so be effective such as progressive overload. And hell, I think we can trace DC's roots right back to Mike as well. So, any hate is clearly not justified.

Now, notice how I can say all that and still tell you I am not a fan of HIT or DC ? That is an example of how conversations are supposed to happen. So, don't sweat it bud. And even more importantly don't get in a pissing match with these meat whistles...just brush off their ignorance and move on.

Later,
Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 22, 2013)

Mike was the first pro I met as a kid. Very out spoken and unconventional. .
How the fuck you hate someone you don't personel experience to know anything about? Life's to short for negative shit ... Like my grand pappy always said.If ya got nothing good to say best to say nothing at all.. As time goes on 
I find that rings very true.... T


----------



## vintagemuscle (Dec 22, 2013)

I think his perfect score at the Universe Championships one year still has some folks pissed off.


----------



## Jedew (Dec 22, 2013)

Good people are always hated, nothing new. But i agree if you don't know the person personally you don't have right to hate them.


----------



## JackMo (Dec 23, 2013)

I think ya have to look back at other factors which were in play during Mike's era. At that time volume was king, think Arnold! So Mentzer's theories went against the accepted norm, results be damned. By the time Dorian rolled around HIT was much more accepted, and proven. I think the most intelligent bbers now realize that virtually EVERY training method will produce results, FOR A FINITE AMOUNT OF TIME. The human body adapts amazingly well to stressors. Now we need the human brain to adapt to accept that it's time to change routines!
I have followed this sport for a LONG time and the "best" training methods seem to coincide with whoever is the biggest and baddest mofo at the time. Remember Coleman's insane HIT Volume? Now with Ramy on the scene watch how many people start high rep, "light weight" pumping methods! I also see a rise in Follistatin, IGF-1, and slin use for the future, LOL!


----------

